# من (شلة الفقر) إلى (ماى روك) القاطن بمنتدى الكنيسة ثبت لنا هذا الموضوع



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مارس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]بص يا زعيم أحنا فتحنا الموضوع دة 
*​​:download::download:
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=259101*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]وحطينا أساس لأختيار ( موضوع الشهر )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وطلبنا رأى الأدارة ورأى الأعضاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتبعه بعد كدة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الأستطلاع دة 
[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]من فضلك راجعه وقولنا رأيك فى الفكرة سواء بالأضافة أو التعديل أو الحذف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو موافق ...شوف لنا مكان نثبت فيه موضوع الشهر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بحيث يتثبت مثلا موضوع شهر يناير ( لمدة شهر ) واللى بعد منه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يتشال موضوع يناير وينزل موضوع فبراير ...وهكذا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا طبعا معرفش بتتعمل أزاى ...انت أدرى منى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وياريت بعد الفكرة الأولية دى يبقى أختيار موضوع الشهر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد كدة ... تحت أشراف الأدارة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدلاً من الأعضاء [/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]
أنتظر ردك ...بس ياريت السنة دى 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ ​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (5 مارس 2015)

نؤيد الفقر
قصدى عبود فى فكرتة هههههه


----------



## My Rock (5 مارس 2015)

الفكرة حلوة.
اعتقد ان التثبيت يكون في القسم الذي ينتمي له الموضوع.
و أقترح ان الاعضاء هي الي تختار وترشح.. خلي عملي مقتصر على التثبيت حتى لا يكون زعل في عدم ترشيح بعض المواضيع..


----------



## أَمَة (5 مارس 2015)

أرى يا روك أن الموضوع يخص المنتدى العام .


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2015)

*طب بالنوسبة لشلة بيسو 
ملهاش رأى فى الليلة دى ولا ايه 
:t33::t33::t33::t33:*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 مارس 2015)

اتمنى من الادارة الاستفادة من خبرات الاستاذ / عبود
عنده افكار ممتازة ممكن يفيد المنتدى بصورة كببرة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2015)

My Rock قال:


> الفكرة حلوة.
> اعتقد ان التثبيت يكون في القسم الذي ينتمي له الموضوع.
> و أقترح ان الاعضاء هي الي تختار وترشح.. خلي عملي مقتصر على التثبيت حتى لا يكون زعل في عدم ترشيح بعض المواضيع..


*شكراً يا " زعيم " على سرعة الأستجابة
التصويت هيخلص النهاردة 
وواضح أن ( البنات ) سيكتسحن ...كالعااادة :thnk0001:
جرأة شاب فى المقدمة وهو فى قسم الأجتماعيات 
*​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (6 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بص يا زعيم أحنا فتحنا الموضوع دة
> *​​:download::download:
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=259101*​
> *[FONT=&quot]وحطينا أساس لأختيار ( موضوع الشهر )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وطلبنا رأى الأدارة ورأى الأعضاء *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتبعه بعد كدة
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]الأستطلاع دة
> [/FONT]*
> ...



فكرة الموضوع جميلة
لكن ارى ان يكون التثبيت لمدة اسبوع 
افضل من شهر، لاتاحة الفرصة 
لعرض وتقييم وتثبيت مواضيع أكثر،
لان غاية الفكرة هي: التشجيع والحث على تقديم الافضل.

*شكرا للاخ عبود*
بركة الرب ونِعمه معكم دائماً​[/FONT]


----------

